# Hunting Buddys



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

I am in high school and I am looking for some people to hunt with around my age. There are a few at school that like to hunt a little that I have gone with, but they dont like to hunt as much as me. Big game hunting is my life. I figure this is the best place to find people that like to hunt as much as me. So anyway if your in my same boat and need a hunting buddy send me a PM.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, 

It might not hurt to post up the area in which you live/hunt, hunting methods you like, if you're a serial killer, ... you know all that important stuff. :wink: 

CJ


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry, I hunt rifle. Located in Northern Utah. I hunt deer and elk in the northern half of the state. I also hunt Idaho.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, and im not a serial killer


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

uthntr said:


> Oh, and im not a serial killer


how do we know that. I would go hunting with ya, I am 18 but I am going to be gone the next two hunting seasons so that wont be happening


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd hunt with ya, but I prefer the company of 60 year old men. :shock:


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I'd hunt with ya, but I prefer the company of 60 year old men. :shock:


 _/O


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> uthntr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and im not a serial killer
> ...


Hmmm....A mission???


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'd hunt with ya, but I prefer the company of 60 year old men. :shock:


 Hey : Watch it , ................. I'm not 60 ...................................yet.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I always round up. :mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*(u)* *(u)* *(u)*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'd hunt with ya, but I prefer the company of 60 year old men. :shock:


Jeez.......I didn't know Tree was that old.. :shock:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

You must like hunting with .45


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> You must like hunting with .45


YOU DIE !!!! :evil:

Haven't you got some place to fish this morning..??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

No I gots to be workin


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

uthntr said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > uthntr said:
> ...


Yep, I probabley wont leave till about may or june


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

I cant live 2 years without hunting so I'm not going.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

uthntr said:


> *I cant live 2 years without hunting *so I'm not going.


Or beer & women.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> uthntr said:
> 
> 
> > *I cant live 2 years without hunting *so I'm not going.
> ...


Yes that too :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

uthntr said:


> I cant live 2 years without hunting so I'm not going.


ya thats what I thought too, but I figure it is only 2 years its not that long. But dont let anyone push you to go on a mission it is your decision. This is totally my decision and it should be your own too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Weren't you the one tryin to legalize wacky tabaccy? :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Weren't you the one tryin to legalize wacky tabaccy? :shock: :mrgreen:


um no :mrgreen: I am not going to smoke it but, I could care less if someone else smokes it, just as long as they do it responsibly. I think it is in the same boat as alcohol.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> uthntr said:
> 
> 
> > I cant live 2 years without hunting so I'm not going.
> ...


The 2 years on the mission will go by EXTREMELY fast, Trust me!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Or beer & women.


Mmmm.....Beer!


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

My two year sentence only seemed to slow down every August. And all I could do is dream of the good times. <<--O/ 
Actually I was in western New York and we had people inviting us to go shoot whities all the time. I never went but what if???
I ate more deer sausage and red potatos out there, more than you could shake a sausage at.


----------

